# Ipod s'allume plus après réstauration



## matchou (27 Novembre 2008)

Ciao alors un pote vient de me donner un Ipod 3ème génération (celui la http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Ipod_backlight.jpg)

Donc pour le remettre "comme neuf" donc tous les options à zéro j'ai restauré l'ipod via Itune mais maintenant il ne s'allume plus et quand je le branche sur mon ordi il y a même pas le message qui me dit qu'un périférique vient de se connecter(rien sur Itune) et il ne charge plus. En gros c'est comme si j'essayais de faire des trucs mais sans batterie...

Donc je récapitule je pèse sur play pour qu'il s'allume et rien je branche sur mon ordi RIEN je le charge mais RIEN ne se passe

Que faire 

Bon maintenant en lisant des tuto j'ai pesé sur play+menu en même temps et y a sur l ecran de mon ipod un dessin qui me dit de brancher ou débrancher(je sais pas) le cable de mon ipod (dessin de l'embout qui vient se mettre a l ipod+ une flèche) que faire ... car ca fait ca et rien d autre , rien sur Itune


merci


----------



## MaToNu (27 Novembre 2008)

BBen j'avoue que j'ai l'impression que c'est...pas un ipod en fait ! XD
Il a quel âge ton dinosaure ?


----------



## matchou (27 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> BBen j'avoue que j'ai l'impression que c'est...pas un ipod en fait ! XD
> Il a quel âge ton dinosaure ?


oui oui c'est un ipod (20 giga)

on me la donné je sais pas son age mais il allait nikel avant que je le restaure 

que faire maintenant?????


----------



## MaToNu (27 Novembre 2008)

matchou a dit:


> oui oui c'est un ipod (20 giga)
> 
> on me la donné je sais pas son age mais il allait nikel avant que je le restaure
> 
> que faire maintenant?????



Et ben dis ! On se demande comment il peut avoir 20 giga ton vieux bazard XD.
Ben vas un peu voir dans le gestionnaire de périphérique (clique droit sur poste de travail, propriétaire,matériel, et tu essayes de voir si il est connecté. Si il est connecté, tu cliques dessus et tu fais mise à jours du pilote. Dis moi si c'est eficace


----------



## matchou (27 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Et ben dis ! On se demande comment il peut avoir 20 giga ton vieux bazard XD.
> Ben vas un peu voir dans le gestionnaire de périphérique (clique droit sur poste de travail, propriétaire,matériel, et tu essayes de voir si il est connecté. Si il est connecté, tu cliques dessus et tu fais mise à jours du pilote. Dis moi si c'est eficace


non j ai rien


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2008)

Ces iPods ne sont pas alimentés par l'USB, uniquement par FireWire. Pour que tout fonctionne correctement, il faut qu'il soit alimenté, soit via le câble double (FireWire + USB) soit rechargé (avec l'adapteur secteur qui était vendu avec).

Si ton ami n'a jamais fait changer la batterie, tu peux être sur qu'elle est vide (ou presque). Le mien (le même) tiens 5 mins grand max sur batterie.

Donc, une fois rechargé, tu peux le connecter a iTunes et ça fonctionnera.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est le plus chouette iPod jamais fait  Avec le rétro-éclairage des touches en rouge :love:

Edit: pour le menu+play, c'est particulier, mais même si l'iPod n'est pas capable de démarrer, il peut quand même afficher le menu (sur la réserve d'énergie)...
Ton problème est donc un problème de batterie avant tout  Change la batterie, et tout fonctionnera parfaitement.

Edit (le vrai ) : non, je maintient, niveau design, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux je trouve dans toute la gamme iPod/iPhone  Après, l'autonomie, c'était une _légende_ (6/7h si je me souvient bien )


----------



## matchou (27 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ces iPods ne sont pas alimentés par l'USB, uniquement par FireWire. Pour que tout fonctionne correctement, il faut qu'il soit alimenté, soit via le câble double (FireWire + USB) soit rechargé (avec l'adapteur secteur qui était vendu avec).
> 
> Si ton ami n'a jamais fait changer la batterie, tu peux être sur qu'elle est vide (ou presque). Le mien (le même) tiens 5 mins grand max sur batterie.
> 
> ...


non L ipod a été chargé avant d'être réstauré donc pas un problème de batterie

et oui pour le cable je sais c'est un en 2 parties mais ca n'y change rien ca marche pas...


----------



## MaToNu (27 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ces iPods ne sont pas alimentés par l'USB, uniquement par FireWire. Pour que tout fonctionne correctement, il faut qu'il soit alimenté, soit via le câble double (FireWire + USB) soit rechargé (avec l'adapteur secteur qui était vendu avec).
> 
> Si ton ami n'a jamais fait changer la batterie, tu peux être sur qu'elle est vide (ou presque). Le mien (le même) tiens 5 mins grand max sur batterie.
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu préfères les actuels hein !!


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2008)

@matchou : on est d'accord que tu met bien l'USB sur la machine et le cable FireWire dans le chargeur qui est, lui, branché 
Menu+play, disk mode, et tu le montes dans iTunes


----------



## MaToNu (27 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @matchou : on est d'accord que tu met bien l'USB sur la machine et le cable FireWire dans le chargeur qui est, lui, branché
> Menu+play, disk mode, et tu le montes dans iTunes


Oui mais comment ça se fait que son ordi ne le reconnaisse pas ?

*hors sujet*: on fait comment pour que son image s'affiche ? Car la mienne elle s'affiche pas pourtout j'ai changé mon profil d'image


----------



## matchou (27 Novembre 2008)

MaToNu a dit:


> Oui mais comment ça se fait que son ordi ne le reconnaisse pas ?
> 
> *hors sujet*: on fait comment pour que son image s'affiche ? Car la mienne elle s'affiche pas pourtout j'ai changé mon profil d'image


j ai cette image 








et non même si je met les 2 cables ca me fait ca :mouais:


----------



## matchou (28 Novembre 2008)

Personne a d'idée?

car c'est triste la vie sans musique


----------

